# Ton aus DVD trennen?



## Gudy (14. Februar 2005)

Hi, kennt jemand ein Programm mit dem ich die Tonspur einer DVD als MP3 speichern kann?
Also ich habe Konzert DVDs und möchte diese gern als Audio CDs haben.

Ich habe es bis jetzt einmal versucht, habe DIE DVD als AVI konvertiert und dann aus der AVI die TONSPUR getrennt, aber das muss doch auch einfacher gehen?

GRUß


----------



## MrMo (14. Februar 2005)

Hi,
das geht ganz einfach mit DVD2AVI.
Einfach das ifo oder vob file laden dann bei dem Menüpunkt Audio die gewünschten Einstellungen treffen und dann über File --> ProcessWAV die Tonspur extrahieren.

Dann kannst du ganz leicht die .wav Datei via lame in mp3 konvertieren.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Gudy (14. Februar 2005)

das hat ich schonmal versucht, aber ProcessWAV ist bei mir immer grau hinterlegt


----------



## MrMo (14. Februar 2005)

dann versuch mal einfach Save Project
da trennt er auch die audiospur


----------



## StrangeBeatz (14. Februar 2005)

Wenn du CoolEdit hast, damit gehts auch...


----------

